# Moebius Grandpa Munster done



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I just finished up this new Moebius kit, Grandpa Munster. Really brings back childhood memories and really did a great job in styrene in capturing Al Lewis's Grandpa character. Another outstanding kit from Frank, he keeps hitting them out of the ballpark. And I have Herman on the bench as well to get completed for Jaxcon in 2 weeks.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Very well done:thumbsup: thanks for sharing


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice job. I like your shading on the face and you gave the machine a good used look. I will probably go to Jaxcon so I am looking forward to seeing this in person.
Els


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

Fantastic! The paint on the electronics panel is amazing! Could you take a close up picture of it?

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Nicely done, Bob!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Dirt said:


> Fantastic! The paint on the electronics panel is amazing! Could you take a close up picture of it?
> 
> My best,
> Ernie
> MunsterKoach.com


Thanks for the compliments everyone, it is a great kit and amazing likeness of Al Lewis, especially considering it is styrene.

Ernie, here is a close up of the lab panel. It was a big bunch of detail painting. I masked and airbrushed what I could but 80% of the work was detailing done by hand. I don't think decals would have been usable on more than 30% of it either so grab those small paint brushes and have at it.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Nicely done, Bob. Really brings back the old memories.


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

Thanks! Very nice, Bob!

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

Very nice. Wish I'd have thought to paint the floor stones in brown AND grey!! For some reason my tiny mind has trouble comming up with something so simple and yet so effective. After 40 some odd years of building, I can still be taught..


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Mars - 1 said:


> Very nice. Wish I'd have thought to paint the floor stones in brown AND grey!! For some reason my tiny mind has trouble comming up with something so simple and yet so effective. After 40 some odd years of building, I can still be taught..


Well, this is the first time I did it that way. I've always done gray or shades or gray but looking at the box, which looked nice, I decided to see what would happen this way and am very happy with it. Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Great build up, gotta love those Munsters. Karl


----------

